# **DEMO REEL** Christopher Harris Music



## The Darris (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey everybody, I figured I would update you all with my current demo reel/portfolio. I am currently taking some classes at Berkeley City College so I can transfer up to Sonoma State University and study composition. Like most of us, my dream is to write/orchestrate or just help work on music for film and games. I have had jobs in the past writing music for a high school drum line (currently doing that now) but I don't want to get stuck on that road as there is not money it in (I don't do it for money but you have to think practical). Please check out my music here https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harris/sets/original-orchestrations

Thanks for your time and for listening. Good luck to everybody and I hope your New Year is awesome. 

-Chris


----------



## KayoticMusic (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Happy New Year Chris! I hope everything is going good so far his New Year, I got a chance to hear your work on soundcloud it sounds GOOD. Keep up the hard work and always keep learning...When you add more work that want to be heard just always keep us updated!


KayoticMusic
https://soundcloud.com/kayoticmusic
https://twitter.com/KayoticMusic


----------



## The Darris (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks. I appreciate the kind words and the time you took to listen. It means a lot. I didn't realize the power VI-Control has in the industry of just getting your music out there. One this that all of us have in common is the fact that we have all been chasing a dream. Thanks again and take care.

-Chris


----------

